# Cab Seat pads



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

We have a Geist 55, Fiat Ducato on 56 plates, and have been trying to have the seat pads on the Cab seats redone - I'm carrying too much weight I fear. At the moment we are being messed around by the local Fiat Agent who has never had such a request in the past and quotes £275 for each of the seats. We have tried Foam Cutters and Upholsterers but no one seeme to be able to help. The seats seem to be standard Van Cab Seats with the Loose covers which match the rest of the van materials.
Anyone got any experience or ideas?
Boswells


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We had our cab seats recovered and padded by Tek seating at Melton Mowbray, they did a lovely job. They kept sitting us on them until we were happy with them.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

google car trimers, they'll do them, must be one local to you.

Dennis


----------



## boswells (Nov 20, 2008)

Many thanks for your help.
Boswells


----------

